# Doves Nesting On Air Conditioner - Potential Danger?



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

A friend of mine is asking if the mourning doves nesting on her window air conditioner are in danger. I will have a photo to share later but basically it is a window unit that has vents on the top and the side.

She says she cannot tell if exhaust is coming out of the top vents but it is definitely comining out the side vents.

The unit itself does not seem to get hot when she runs it.

She wants the doves to be able to nest there but will running the air conditioner hurt them? 

This seems fairly low risk to me but I wanted to ask around first 

Daniel


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Could be a good thing as it may get some air flowing around it?
If your friend checked things over and thinks it will be okay than I would leave it as well.
Now if it was a home AC I would probably think to remove it.
However the doves choose to lay there.


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

*Dove Nest On Air Conditioner - Follow-Up*

I've tried to attach some pictures of the situation. I think this is a rental, even so, in a hotter region of the San Francisco East Bay. Summer temps up into the 90's.

Daniel


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

*Any More Thoughts?*

The biggest concern here is whether running the A/C is a hazard to the doves.

The nest is partially sheltered by a roof.

It has been attacked by jays in the past.

Daniel


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Window A/C's are pigeons' favorite places to nest in the city. They nest on top of them, and it the small gaps under them and around them. The running A/C apparently poses no danger to the birds because I know many generations of A/C-raised pigeons. And if pigeons are fine, so should be doves. The only danger in those situations is when the A/C owner notices the nest at some point (usually after there are already eggs or babies), and decides they want it gone, and this is obviously not your situation. As to the jays....well, choosing such a vulnerable site obviously wasn't the best choice on the part of the doves.


----------

